# What indoor target bow?



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Can I choose "None of the above"???


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

The S4 is hard to beat!! And I don't consider myself biased!! When I got back into the sport after a 16 year absence, I had a Hoyt Vectrix XL, a Hoyt Pro-elite, a Bowtech Commander, and then got an S4! That was all she wrote! Just an awesome bow!! But then the gang at Walla Walla always did make a great bow!!!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I would have to agree with Todd (aka Nevadapro) just look who won shooter of the year for the men and what bow they were shooting. Vegas may shed more light on the subject in Feb...


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

I also agree with Todd, naturally. Although I will be shooting a FireCat


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Mathews Conquest Apex not the Apex 7.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*The Mighty MoneyMaker....*

Got me one on the way... the grip, the limbs, the length and the fact PSE will always look after me.... so alround there was no other choice for me.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

jerrytee said:


> Mathews Conquest Apex not the Apex 7.


I agree, the Conquest Apex has better target qualities than the Apex 7


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Here is a link to a similar thread I posted. Thought it might help.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=780785


----------



## fastarrows (Feb 10, 2003)

*indoor bow*

I don't agree with Todd 

Pro Elite all the way with sprial cams


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

Who's Todd?


----------



## GAGE12 (Jun 25, 2008)

What really makes one much better than the other????? We shot Monday and had four 300 with 25 plus X’s and all were with different bow……………..so whatever ever bow feels good in your hand and you feel confident shooting…

Just my 2 cents


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

PSE's moneymaker. for a good reason too. It has a generous brace height and a great axel to axel. it is a super accurate, super forgiving X-Killin' machine. But, it is painfully slow, so don't use it for ouside shooting.


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

I agree with GAGE12,it's up to you and what feels the best!! Just because a world champion shoots a specific bow and is very good with it does not mean it will work the same for you!!! Go with what feels the best,try a bunch and then go with what your gut tells you.....Just my 2 cents as well!








GAGE12 said:


> What really makes one much better than the other????? We shot Monday and had four 300 with 25 plus X’s and all were with different bow……………..so whatever ever bow feels good in your hand and you feel confident shooting…
> 
> Just my 2 cents


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

Conquest 4


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*Target bow*

Well I am really liking the Money Maker X NI for spots big or small and all should try one soon you will love it:thumbs_up


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

Pro Elite!!! Its the person standing behind the bow that wins the competition these days. All the bows will put them in the same hole without human error.


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

carlosii said:


> can i choose "none of the above"???


x 2


----------



## wclark55 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Indoor bow*

Martin S4


----------

